# First time... first legs



## goldengirls550 (Jun 12, 2008)

Sorry I've disappeared from GRF for awhile! I have been soo busy with end of the school year stuff and a couple of dog shows.

I took the girls to our first ever AKC agility trial last weekend. I volunteered all morning for the 3 day agility trials running scores, running leashes, straightening the chute, and ring stewarding, so you can imagine I was dead by Sunday evening!

Friday was the "acclimation day" LOL. We have never run on dirt before and the show was at the fairgrounds Aubrie sniffed too much so she didn't make time and Layla went nuts and did zoomies around the ring.

Saturday was pretty good! Aubrie got her first NJP leg with a second place and Layla had an AMAZING 23 second JWW run for her first NAJ leg. Layla "raced" me to the end of the dw in standard, so she bailed off and NQ'd.

Sunday was... interesting... hahaa. Aubrie had a clean run but she got distracted towards the end so we didn't make time. Layla... well.... she's just crazy. She is A SPEED DEMON lol but 2 wrong courses meant we were out of the running for green ribbons. In standard I was the one to make the mistake blind front crossing too early and leading her onto the dw instead of the teeter!!! :doh::doh::doh: I was KICKING myself after that one!!!

We've got awhile until our next AKC agility trials... we'll see how we do in UKC agility this summer!

Emily


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

way to go!!! Those legs are ALWAYS cool to get!!!!
I wish you were closer, you could run the Tito Monster in agility for me. He's pretty good, but needs a DECENT HANDLER!!!!


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

Agility rocks! Congratulations on your first trial and legs! May there be many more to come


----------



## katieanddusty (Feb 9, 2006)

Congratulations! ;D Good for you for working in the mornings, I'm sure it was tiring but you get a front-row seat for the Excellent dogs! And that's a bummer about crossing too early. I lost Boo's AXJ that we've been working on for two years by doing the same thing three jumps from the end ... it stinks. But you have plenty of time, maybe you'll get the handler errors out of your system in Novice : (not likely. handling is hard. but it does get easier.) Good luck in UKC this summer!


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

YEA!!! Good for you!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

It takes so much time, planning, training and travel to get to that run- and then it is over in the blink of an eye. You sound happy and hooked!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Congratulations on your first agility legs  Isn't agility wonderful?


----------



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

Hehe...although I already knew about these brags...Congrats again! lol. =]


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

Congratulations!! Sounds like a fun weekend.

Let your dogs know in UKC you don't need "extreme" speed. : It is about handling and correct entries. 

I can't wait for Teddi's first trial, I am sure she will be doing zoomies too!


----------



## goldengirls550 (Jun 12, 2008)

hotel4dogs said:


> way to go!!! Those legs are ALWAYS cool to get!!!!
> I wish you were closer, you could run the Tito Monster in agility for me. He's pretty good, but needs a DECENT HANDLER!!!!


Thank you!

Haha! I wish that would be fun! I love the Tito Monster <3.


----------



## goldengirls550 (Jun 12, 2008)

katieanddusty said:


> Congratulations! ;D Good for you for working in the mornings, I'm sure it was tiring but you get a front-row seat for the Excellent dogs! And that's a bummer about crossing too early. I lost Boo's AXJ that we've been working on for two years by doing the same thing three jumps from the end ... it stinks. But you have plenty of time, maybe you'll get the handler errors out of your system in Novice : (not likely. handling is hard. but it does get easier.) Good luck in UKC this summer!


You wouldn't believe how much I learned from watching those excellent dogs! No matter how many times my instructors give me advice, it's never the same when you see it up close.

Thanks. UKC's ALOT different but fun too! (It's funny how I hardly ever see BCs in UKC agility...)


----------



## goldengirls550 (Jun 12, 2008)

MaddieMagoo said:


> Hehe...although I already knew about these brags...Congrats again! lol. =]



Haha I know. Thanks again!


----------



## goldengirls550 (Jun 12, 2008)

Maxs Mom said:


> Congratulations!! Sounds like a fun weekend.
> 
> Let your dogs know in UKC you don't need "extreme" speed. : It is about handling and correct entries.
> 
> I can't wait for Teddi's first trial, I am sure she will be doing zoomies too!


Definitely! I run Layla completely differently when we do UKC. We just need one more leg on our U-AGII title, and then we go for Agility Champion points!


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

goldengirls550 said:


> Definitely! I run Layla completely differently when we do UKC. We just need one more leg on our U-AGII title, and then we go for Agility Champion points!


My lab on 5/17 earned her UACH, in only 5 UKC trials!!! I was a happy mom!! We go to the Premier next weekend. We will be doing AGI and AGII, again since we entered before our UACH. After that I will decide whether or not to go for the AGIII. She is a velcro dog, I am concerned about the distance especially at the type of obstacles you have to do the distance at. I think the weaves will be "ok" but the pause obstacle???

I enjoy UKC too. It is different.


----------



## goldengirls550 (Jun 12, 2008)

Maxs Mom said:


> My lab on 5/17 earned her UACH, in only 5 UKC trials!!! I was a happy mom!! We go to the Premier next weekend. We will be doing AGI and AGII, again since we entered before our UACH. After that I will decide whether or not to go for the AGIII. She is a velcro dog, I am concerned about the distance especially at the type of obstacles you have to do the distance at. I think the weaves will be "ok" but the pause obstacle???
> 
> I enjoy UKC too. It is different.


That is great!!! Good luck at the Premier. I qualified as the #2 Obedience Junior in the U.S., but I can't go.

The one thing I don't like about UKC agility is the stupid platform jump and the pause box. First of all, dogs don't see the box as an obstacle. I have seen many many dogs just run right through it, not looking back. The platform jump takes a HUGE amount of control and eats up lots of time if you haven't mastered it.


----------



## Augie's Mom (Sep 28, 2007)

Congrats and very impressive, #2 obedience jr! 

You must be the energizer bunny to both work and compete at the same trial, good for you!!


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Sounds like a fun weekend. Glad you had fun.


----------



## goldengirls550 (Jun 12, 2008)

Augie's Mom said:


> Congrats and very impressive, #2 obedience jr!
> 
> You must be the energizer bunny to both work and compete at the same trial, good for you!!


Thanks. Lol. Well, I was pretty dead the Monday after the weekend...


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Wooo hoo! Congratulations! Sounds like a great weekend! Pictures?


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Congrats! Sounds like you had a great weekend!


----------



## goldengirls550 (Jun 12, 2008)

sammydog said:


> Wooo hoo! Congratulations! Sounds like a great weekend! Pictures?


I have proofs: http://siriusphotography.zenfolio.com/p42570086/h3e01f928#h3e01f928
http://siriusphotography.zenfolio.com/p42570086/h3e01f928#h210764ab
http://siriusphotography.zenfolio.com/p447261352/h32b2693e#h32b2693e
http://siriusphotography.zenfolio.com/p447261352/h32b2693e#h35d3a0de
http://siriusphotography.zenfolio.com/p447261352/h32b2693e#h365e7f83
http://siriusphotography.zenfolio.com/p447261352/h32b2693e#h3a0b6906


----------



## goldengirls550 (Jun 12, 2008)

The first 3 are Layla, the last 3 are Aubrie.


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Great pictures! I love Layla's smile in the third one. Looks like you are having a great time!!


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Great job!!!


----------



## goldengirls550 (Jun 12, 2008)

Thanks!

Haha, you can just see my hand in that last pic. Kinda ruins its... lol


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

I am sure they can crop that out!!


----------



## goldengirls550 (Jun 12, 2008)

Yeah, probably. I just think that it's funny. Especially since Layla looks like she's paying ZERO attention to me lol.


----------

